# 2005 Razzies!



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Before you watch the Oscar's tonight, here is the list of winners of the Razzies.

http://www.razzies.com/asp/directory/25thWinners.htm


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Usually I agree with the Razzies, but not this year. Yes Catwoman was a bad movie. But it wasn't absolutely horrible the same way Battlefield Earth or Gigli was. White Chicks and Superbabies were far worse then Catwoman IMHO. Halle Berry at least was hot in Catwoman. She should get some bonus points for that.

As to all the nominations and awards people got for Fahrenheit 9/11, I think documentaries shouldn't count. It's not like those people were "acting" or getting paid for entertainment.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

That was pretty lame.
Such an opportunity for great comedy and they waste it on that. Brittney Spears as supporting actress? Dumb.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and the "Razzie" for the _Worst List of Anything in 2005_ goes to...

The _Razzies!_ Congratulations  you deserve it.


----------

